# Madison Hardware Story by Derek Thomas



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Did anyone else order this book? I saw an announcement about it on this forum a while back andordered mine through Amazon.

I didn't really have any expectation of the type of book I'd get, other than it would be about Madison Hardware. And it is, sort of. Its a big 8.5 by 11 inch book on really good quality paper which means photos print well. It has gobs of them, most of them small, maybe only three or four inches high, but often two or three or even four per page. About 150 pages and I'd guess 300 photos or more. But there is much more text, more meat, than I thought there might be. The book is a book to read, not just look a the photos and captions. 

I have not read it yet, just looked through my copy a bit. There is a lot of detail in it about Madison Hardware, but What is obvious is that this book has a lot of history about Lionel and the toy train industry as a whole, which I think might actually be as or more interesting. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just got my copy from Derek. I ordered back in June I think. He offered a limited (50 copies), dual signature signed and numbered edition. I Got that one. It's signed by Derek and the owner of Madison Hardware, Richard Kughn. Got 15/50 numbered edition. Real nice book and printing. I remember going in Madison Hardware a few times when I was younger. Then passing it every morning on the bus when I got older and started working in the city. The bus line went up 23rd at Madison . Lucky route to ride by!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I posted a photo of my book about a week ago. I'm half way thru the read. Very interesting book with lots of photos.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm curious who has been to Madison Hardware? Anyone routinely shop there way back when? I've been in the store twice, decades ago but well after its glory years. I wanted to buy a Hudson in the window (a 1937 one) but could not afford it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, when I was a very young man. This was the place to be for any O-Gauge fan.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Ordered mine last week. Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## TheMadisonHardwareStory (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello all,

Just wanted to drop in and tell everyone who has purchased a copy of the book THANK YOU! The book is selling incredibly well, and I have no doubt we will sell out on this first printing by early 2017. 

To be exact there are 214 photos in the book. I would say 95% of those were unpublished until the book came out. 

Always enjoy reading Madison Hardware memories, so please feel free to share them here. I'll keep checking back to read. 

Derek


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Derek will you be making any appearances for the book in the New York area?


----------



## TheMadisonHardwareStory (Jun 28, 2016)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Derek will you be making any appearances for the book in the New York area?


I really want to! We were discussing a Madison Hardware reunion of sorts in Long Island. That might still happen in 2017. What has that on hold is that we are expecting our second child at the beginning of December, so my travel plans are shot until at least Spring York.  I'll let folks know if and when it is going to happen.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Derek; you did a fantastic job on this book and I have thoroughly enjoyed reading it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Derek -

I agree it is a nice book. I expected it to be, literally, a coffee-table book with mostly big pictures and few words (after all, the publisher specializes in that). Instead, most pictures are fairly small (but cool) and there is a lot of good, meaty text and historical detai, with my kind of writing - clear, concise, the writer not letting the words get in the way of the story. _Very_ good. I am enjoying it. 

What struck me though, is inside the front book-jacket flap: you are fairly young - at least far younger than me or many on this forum. I think it is excellent to start publishing early. I wish I had started 20 years earlier. You know what they say about writing books: "It's nearly impossible to publish your first book and almost impossible not to publish your second." I started at age 42 and found that to be true. Fourteen book later I'm, frankly, pretty worn out: I feel several more books inside me, but I don't have the energy - I was even offered an advance (a really good sign you are on to something) but I don't have the energy now. 

All this is toward saying there is a lot of talent and energy in the book and I look forward to reading more of your books in the future. 

Good show.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Derek -
> 
> I agree it is a nice book. I expected it to be, literally, a coffee-table book with mostly big pictures and few words (after all, the publisher specializes in that). Instead, most pictures are fairly small (but cool) and there is a lot of good, meaty text and historical detai, with my kind of writing - clear, concise, the writer not letting the words get in the way of the story. _Very_ good. I am enjoying it.
> 
> ...


Well Lee, now I know why your a writer. That was well written. There's no way I could express myself that well.


----------



## TheMadisonHardwareStory (Jun 28, 2016)

Lee Willis said:


> Derek -
> 
> 
> What struck me though, is inside the front book-jacket flap: you are fairly young - at least far younger than me or many on this forum.
> ...


Lee, thanks for the kind words. I just turned 32 in September and yes, I've always been the exception to the age rule in this hobby. 

There were so many factors that lined up to make this book happen. It was the right place, right time, right people to make it happen. I will write again if these kind of factors can materialize with the right story.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

TheMadisonHardwareStory said:


> Lee, thanks for the kind words. I just turned 32 in September and yes, I've always been the exception to the age rule in this hobby.
> 
> There were so many factors that lined up to make this book happen. It was the right place, right time, right people to make it happen. I will write again if these kind of factors can materialize with the right story.


If you are truly a writer the stars will align again, or your desire to write will make that happen. Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine arrived today cant wait to read it.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

AWESOME!


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

The book is fantastic!
Peter


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

My daughter bought it thru Ebay and is giving it to me for a Christmas present.


----------



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

Who was the person that was in charge of the move to Detroit? I believe that he was fired sometime after the move. I was told that he helped himself to a few pieces. I can't confirm that. I am getting the book for Xmas from my daughter.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I finished reading the book this past weekend. As a kid, I remember riding in the car past Madison Hardware, seeing that neon sign and wanting more than anything to go inside. My Dad visited Madison Hardware frequently back in the 60s and 70s and I remember him talking about the 2 curmudgeons, Lou and Carl, who ran it. After reading this book, I felt like I had been in the store. Great job, Derek.
John
p.s. when are you going to do another run of shirts?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Does anyone know there are many more commemorative items also?
Here's an example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-Trai...289394?hash=item211327b232:g:sY0AAOSwyDxXhTSh


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, the Lionel Hobby shop with its tiny operating model train displays - the coolest accessory ever made as far as I am concerned, came in one version labeled Madison Hardware. It doesn't look anything like the original, but still, it commemorates it nicely.


----------

